# Puppy distracted during rag work



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

My brother just got a Malinois pup about 4wks ago. Currently the pup is 13 and a half weeks old. Up until yesterday she had crazy crazy drive for the rag and puppy sleeve. But he took her out to training for the first time , tried some puppy rag work and she seemed more interested in the strange people around. Any thoughts on this behavior?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Junk dog, take her back. 

KIDDING!

She is a baby! Seeing the world for the first time. There is a lot to teach pups besides just tug. IMO, allow the pup to experience more social and environmental factors without tug and then later introduce tug in those situations. Let her check things out and then tug when her focus comes back. Short and sweet.

I've recently noticed this with my pup. In the house, he's really great with focus me and toys. Take him outside, and a bird flies over, noise across the way--he distracts to that for a moment, then will come back.

Time and patience with babies.


----------



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. My brother and I have never raised a pup. The first dog we had was already a Sch1 when we got him. The second and third already had their BH. Its a new experience for us to be working with a young pup.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, puppies are a JOY! (figuratively, literally and SARCAstically!!!) All that in a bundle of fur. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

New place, new smells, new sights, new people! Play tug? Why? Too much exploring to do!

Just keep taking her out there.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Give pup plenty of time to adjust to new environments. Once pup seems comfy, then play. Keep it super short - like 5 seconds. If pup doesn't play, put the tug away and IGNORE pup for a while. Give pup more time to adjust to the environment. Then bring out the tug to play again.

Remember that pup will tire out MUCH more quickly in new environments, so if you tug for 30 seconds at home, only try to tug for 5 seconds away from home. Keep it short and fun and your pup will be back for more.

Less is more!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with letting them get accustomed to new surroundings, dogs, people, etc. before expecting them to go to work. Some dogs are naturally more curious than others and easily distracted. Let them hang out, check things out and get the curiosity out of their system. My pup was really distracted by the other puppies if we worked with a group (especially since her littermate was included). I worked her solo a few times so she would focus on the tug and don't have the problem any more.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Careful of tug work when the pup is teething. Your not to very far away from that.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The teething time in life of a puppy is a pain! One minute they are crazy for the rag or ball and the next it just isn't there. If you see black gums and loose teeth, back off your training. And never pull on the rag. I have seen guys take puppies on the rag and hang them in the air. I guess this is to show how great their bite drive is and how tough they are...seems pretty stupid to me. We always do bite work and targeting through this period, but let the puppy counter the bite and win. NO BIG PRESSURE.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like you have to take the dog more places, more often. Wouldn't say the dog was a shitter, but not real high either at this point. The most fun is when the breeders tell you "those lines mature late" but said **** all about it when you got the puppy.

My advice is just to have fun with her. Its just a female anyway. LOL


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

kevin chin said:


> My brother just got a Malinois pup about 4wks ago. Currently the pup is 13 and a half weeks old. Up until yesterday she had crazy crazy drive for the rag and puppy sleeve. But he took her out to training for the first time , tried some puppy rag work and she seemed more interested in the strange people around. Any thoughts on this behavior?


Get her out more take her to club a couple times post in a couple of weeks maybe she will spark up.


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree w/ everyone encouraging you to give the pup time.

Also, maybe find more places where the pup is welcome...mine goes into HomeDepot, the bank, the Co-op (a farm/garden/hardware store) and of course, the pet food store. Verr good for the social skills.


----------

